# First English Pike



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

After a month of casting and trying for pike I managed to get two! My friend Lee was over at the house so we decided to head out back and work some lures. My first cast out I threw a silver and blue rattle trap out parallel to the bank. Started a slow retrieve back and right as it came to the bank it got smashed by a small pike. I didn't care that it was a small pike, I was just happy to finally get one! Managed to pop the treble hook out and released him safely! About an hour later I was working a rattle trap and letting it sink in the deep spot by the bank (Like 10ft). Started a slow retrieve back and had an amazing take by a pike! Safely released him after taking a picture!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Where in the UK did u catch that? Around here (Cambridge area) its mostly carp.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm out in Doddington, near March. I'm about 30-45 minutes from RAF Mildenhall. My parents have a large pond that used to be a clay quarry in the backyard. Goes to about 70ft deep. We have tench, carp, perch, pike, roach and some other small fish. Supposedly the pike are massive, these are the only two I've hooked up to.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Where in the UK did u catch that? Around here (Cambridge area) its mostly carp.


I used to live about 15 minutes from Cambridge, but then we moved further out to find a better house.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Im at Moldyhell.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nicely done bro! Glad to see your finally catching some good fish over there. Rattletraps have always been one of my go-to baits for working deeper water for pike up in WI. Keep at it! Gotta set your goal at a 30"+ pike now. Miss ya over here bruv!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Lets hope I can! Gonna buy my course license over here and start fishing some of the rivers in hopes to get some bigger pike! I had one rip one of the hooks off a treble though! Have to be some big pike sitting on the bottom of the pond! It's deep enough as to where I can't free dive to the bottom!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Im at Moldyhell.


I'm over near Alconbury


----------

